# 3800 kv



## swanson (Nov 17, 2009)

What is a 3800 kv motor compared to? A 10.5t, 13.5?
Thanks


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

swanson said:


> What is a 3800 kv motor compared to? A 10.5t, 13.5?
> Thanks


A Novak 10.5 is 4200KV and a Novak 13.5 is 3300KV.

But if you are referring to the Castle 3800KV SCT motor, there is no comparison to the Novaks of similar KV rating. The Castle SCT motor is way more powerful. KV alone is not the only indication of power output - motor design is a big factor too, and the Castle is a very different design than the Novaks.


----------



## swanson (Nov 17, 2009)

ta_man said:


> A Novak 10.5 is 4200KV and a Novak 13.5 is 3300KV.
> 
> But if you are referring to the Castle 3800KV SCT motor, there is no comparison to the Novaks of similar KV rating. The Castle SCT motor is way more powerful. KV alone is not the only indication of power output - motor design is a big factor too, and the Castle is a very different design than the Novaks.


The Castle SCT is what I was referring too. Thanks, you answered my question!:thumbsup:


----------

